# How Many People Have Heard Of Scottish Fold?



## chelseafolds (Aug 1, 2008)

how many people have heard of Scottish Fold

please take a look.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I had heard of Scottish Folds but never seen one at a show as I don't think they are a permitted breed with the GCCF.


----------



## chelseafolds (Aug 1, 2008)

No! the Scottish fold anit recognised by the GCCF.


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

No they will not recognise them, there was a reason but can't remember what it was.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Its because the gene that causes the folded ears also causes joints to fuse, can you imagine how painfull that must be!
A breed best left to the experts i think.


----------



## chelseafolds (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes thats right if u put 2 folded ears together.But we and most people will not breed them like that..ok!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Can this happen if you breed one with folded ears and one with straight ears?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

I've heard of them but no nothing about them x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Can this happen if you breed one with folded ears and one with straight ears?


According to the GCCF's investigations, yes.

Liz


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have heard of them too


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

lizward said:


> According to the GCCF's investigations, yes.
> 
> Liz


Lovely cats but not for me iam afraid!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Lovely cats but not for me iam afraid!


Me either i like cats to look like cats im afraid


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes I have heard of them 

The GCCF are unlikely to recognise them at the moment as the gene which causes the fold can cause health issues.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

earlybird said:


> Yes I have heard of them
> 
> The GCCF are unlikely to recognise them at the moment as the gene which causes the fold can cause health issues.


Scottish Fold: There is no intention to recognise this breed because the gene which produces the folded ears also causes skeletal abnormalities, producing stiffness of the limbs and tail which increases with age. This is especially true when two fold-eared cats are bred together but it has been shown that cats with only one gene for folded ears also suffer from abnormal stiffness. Under these circumstances it has never been recognised and we strongly advise members of the public not to try to acquire cats of this breed.

Taken fro the gccf website


----------



## chelseafolds (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes i know that i did read up about them before i got one 
but all breeds have health problems by the way they are breed
wot about persians

They can have lots of sinus and breathing problems.Their short muzzle also causes then to have dust and debris cover the inside of their nostrils more often, which makes it very difficult for them to breathe.
They get ear wax build up, hair knots, and feline acne, toxiplasmosis and also teeth and jaw problems, these are all the main ones.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

chelseafolds said:


> They can have lots of sinus and breathing problems.Their short muzzle also causes then to have dust and debris cover the inside of their nostrils more often, which makes it very difficult for them to breathe.
> They get ear wax build up, hair knots, and feline acne, toxiplasmosis and also teeth and jaw problems, these are all the main ones.


Copied and pasted straight from wiki?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

chelseafolds said:


> Yes i know that i did read up about them before i got one
> but all breeds have health problems by the way they are breed
> wot about persians
> 
> ...


British bulldogs have similar breathing probs an she has one of those!
As for knots, ear wax an acne not exactly debilitating degenerative heath probs!


----------



## chelseafolds (Aug 1, 2008)

So are u trying to say just cos i have Scottish folds n bulldogs means i'm a bad persons for breeding them and as for for ear waxs n knots did u hear about BREATING PROBLES IN THEM!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I've heard of them, and wondered cat they be registered with TICA or FB at all?


----------



## chelseafolds (Aug 1, 2008)

TICA i belive so!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

chelseafolds said:


> So are u trying to say just cos i have Scottish folds n bulldogs means i'm a bad persons for breeding them and as for for ear waxs n knots did u hear about BREATING PROBLES IN THEM!!!


No iam not saying your a bad person,


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Ear wax problems in a Persian? sorry that's a new one on me. 
None of mine have ever suffered from any breathing problems either.


----------



## chelseafolds (Aug 1, 2008)

Look i'm not saying that like in Scottish folds they all dont get all the probles i read that about the persian on the internet on alot of sites


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I think you are quoting the extreme ultra type Persian here. The GCCF have a ruling that the nose should be no higher than the bottom rim of the eye so breathing problems are not an issue in this case.


----------



## chelseafolds (Aug 1, 2008)

I dont own Persians or breed them.olny know wot i'v read on the internet.Maybe they shound put if the noise is higher than the rim of the eye they may get breathing problems x


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

chelseafolds said:


> Yes i know that i did read up about them before i got one
> but all breeds have health problems by the way they are breed
> wot about persians
> 
> ...


The maine difference though is that in Scottish Fold there's a specific gene can makes it a fold and that specific gene also causes joint abnormalities. There is no "Persian gene" that causes problems, but yes many Persian do develop problems due to unwise breeding. There are however no problems breeding healthy Persians if you want to. Breeding healthy Scottish Folds is a much more hard thing to do since the Fold gene is the disease causing gene.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

chelseafolds said:


> Yes i know that i did read up about them before i got one
> but all breeds have health problems by the way they are breed
> wot about persians
> 
> ...


Quite wrong my dear, nearly all of my Persians are ultra type, they are groomed and have their faces cleaned every day. They do not have any of the problems that you list, with the exception of hair knots...........they are a bugga to keep on top of!


----------



## chelseafolds (Aug 1, 2008)

I anit saying anythink about Persian! i dont no about them only wot i have read.People on alot of site putting wrong info about the cat breed.Not very good for the persian breeders ay?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I've heard of them, and wondered cat they be registered with TICA or FB at all?


*You can only show them at a Tica show, FIFe don't allow them anymore either. They used to until the gene problem arose. I have a good friend that has bred them for many years. Her cats are gorgeous and do very well in the show rings

Chelsea, I know you're only 16, but please, you don't need to keep jumping down peoples throats when they make comments or ask questions. People are just trying to help ect. *


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Is the scottish fold quite popular in Japan? I've seen quite a few videos and pictures with what look to be SF cats in them, unless there's another, similar breed over there?


----------



## chelseafolds (Aug 1, 2008)

On utube they seem popular and a few other websites.


----------



## mickedy (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi, I realise this is an old thread however..

I am the owner of a scottish fold - in Australia. 

My cat is about 3 years old and it has osteoarthritis/dysplasia. You all have previously mentioned that they are prone to joint disease. In the case of my cat it is true. 

Her full grown size is half the size of a regular house tabby. Her tail is also shorter than that of a regular cat.

She has had to get all her teeth removed except the front four because she has some gum disease, I can't recall the scientific name.

Based on my experience, I think it should be illegal to breed a scottish fold. Yes they are cute and I love my cat very very much. For this reason, I strongly believe that it should be outlawed. I would hate for any other cat to go through what my cat goes through - keeping the breed going is a form of animal cruelty. 

The folded ears isn't a cool 'new' breed - its a serious health issue. It should not be taken lightly.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've heard of them and there's a series of books about Norton the Scottish Fold an American writer had--The Cat Who Went to Paris, The Cat Who Went Abroad, and The Cat Who Will Live Forever. I know Norton was small and only lived to be about 10, but he had cancer and diabetes, not any of the other problems mentioned here. I have a friend who had one as well. Tiny little cat, and very neurotic, but I believe she died with no issues at the fairly ripe age of 16 or so.


----------



## Kami (Aug 30, 2009)

Iv seen them on you tube but not in "real life"


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

From what I have read I think it depends on whether they are a fold to fold mating, and that is not done by responsible breeders.


----------

